# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  آموزش Codeigniter بخش سوم

## ghasem.fattahpour

*Codeigniter** فریم وورکی بر اساس معماری* *MVC*
 اگر به این فریم  وورک نگای بیندازیم به شباهت های از آن با فریم وورک cake پی می بریم. اما این فریم وورک قابلیت هایی در مقایسه با سایر فریم وورک ها دارد که به یکی از محبوبترین فریم وورک ها تبدیل شده است. Codeigniter برتری های خود را به صورت زیر معرفی می نماید : بیشترین کارایی،قابلیت و انعطاف در این کوچکی و سبکی! از ویژگی های این فریم وورک می توان به بی نیازی آن از انواع پکیج های اضافی مانند pear و ... اشاره نمود.
 این فریم وورک یک فریم وورک Full stack است. در این نوع فریم وورک هامامجبور به رعایت سبکی هستیم که فریم وورک مارا مجبور به اطاعت از آن برای انجام عملیات مورد نظر می نماید، این نوع کد نویسی در پروژه هایی که نیاز به انجام آن توسط یک تیم یا ایجاد تغییرات زیاددرآن می باشد بسیار کارا است.
 درست است که codeigniter بر اساس معماری MVC است اما کاربران را مجبور به رعایت آن نمی کند. ما می توانیم بدون در نظر گرفتن بعضی از قسمت های این معماری در آن برنامه مورد نظر خود را ایجاد نماییم.

 نصب*Codeigniter*
 برای دریافت پکیج فریم وورک می توانید به سایت www.codeigniter.com رفته و این فریم وورک ( که بسیار سبک می باشد) را دریافت نمایید. زمانی که zip folder  را باز می کنید محتویات زیر را مشاهده می نمایید:


  -1system(folder) (تمامی سیستم فریم وورک از کامپوننت ها تا کلاس ها در این فولدر است )
  -2 index.php(file) (نقطه شروع فریم وورک است تمامی صفحات زیر مجموعه این فایل است)
  -3user_guide(folder)(یک راهنمای جامع) 



    4- license.txt(file)    شما باید موارد 1 و 2 را در root  سایت خود قرار بدهید و از 2 به عنوان صفحه اول سایت شما است.حال فولدر system را باز نمایید در اینجا شما به تعداد متعددی از فولدر های مختلف رو به رو می شود اما شمل با هیچ کدام از این فولدر ها غیر از (system/application) کاری ندارید، حال به فولدر (system/application) بروید.شما با این محدوده سر و کار دارید. 
 اگر دقت کنید می توانید فولدر های Model-View-Controller را بازدید نمایید. برای تنظیمات اولیه حتما نکات زیر را در نظر بگیرید:
 1-به application/config/config.phpبروید و آدرس url  خودرا تا جایی که به فایل index.php ختم می شود را در آنجا وارد نمایید.
 2 –به application/config/database.phpبروید و اطلاعات پایگاه داده خود را تنظیم نمایید.
 3-شما می توانید به application/config/routes.php بروید و صفحه نخستین سایت خود را تغییر دهید.
 خسته نباشید!فریم وورک آماده کار است.

----------


## zoghal

سلام 
یک سوال دارم چه برتری codeigniter نسبت به cakephp داره؟

----------


## zoghal

دوست عزیز ممنون میشم این سوال رو جواب بدید

----------


## ghasem.fattahpour

خواهشمندم به مقاله :
http://blog.rosenblum.info/2008/03/c...v-cakephp.html
رجوع نمایید

----------

